# What do you think?



## Auzlizardking (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all,
I've been building enclosures for people for a long time. I do it not so much for the money but mostly because I truly enjoy helping people to feel the same way I felt when I got my first reptile and was able to house it a bit better then an old fish tank or cardboard box etc.
I thought I'd ask for your help as since I've been reading the forums on here, Ive realised a lot of really good people are in here who seem genuinely interested in helping others.

Now what I want to ask you all is how to deal with this problem that's come up. I have a customer who has some issues - I feel sorry for him but after a minor misunderstanding he is now threatening to put me out of business and "make sure I never trade again". I have done nothing wrong and have plenty of happy customers, but this guy really has a major aggression problem. Should I be worried? He is claiming that enclosures arrived with broken parts but that has never happened before. I'm meticulous with packing. The thing is if there was a genuine problem with an enclosure size I would have been glad to fix it, but he came out with guns blazing and didn't even try to be civil. He started harrassing me when the parcel hadn't even arrived so I don't quite know how to handle this. He as also said he will tell every ebay custumer 
not to buy from me. And he has already started doing this from emails im getting so fare.
I would really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## lacemonitor (Oct 12, 2006)

From working in call centres this sounds all too fimiliar. My thoughts on this without replying straight up were .....

1. Customer is always right *BUT this is not entirely true*
2. Aggressive customer think that this gets them somewhere but in actual fact as the old sayin goes * 1 step forward 2 steps back*



Umm if u havent already done so, ask customer for pics to confirm damage. NOW if u have already seen this and noticed the damage is done from Travel or the cust themselvesl, indicate to the customer that its out of ur hands and nothing can be done .... this would be if u use an unknown courier. if it's a known courier then you would need to 

Either Explain to the customer that ur happy to replace/repair the enclosure at no cost , unfortunately this option will most likely leave u out of pocket if the customer is then not happy with repair/replacement you would need to refund money.... 

Lastly, I understand what position u are in and my most helpful hint would be not to get agro along with the customer as this only makes you/company look bad, seeing as thou he's already started the negative feedback there is not much to do here but to take it on the chin and let u grow from this experience. Oh by the way 1 negative customer tells 10 other ppl about there bad experience *** not something u wanna hear but it is true***


----------



## nightowl (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah I would want proof of damage by way of photos. If you are replacing the enclosure, ask for him to send the old one back first and do not replace it until you have the damaged one in your possesion. He should pay for postage to you, unless you offer.

If he has already started bagging you to others, I wouldn't be trying to help him too much. Just offer him the repair/replacement and that is it. Doing so leaves him with nothing he can legally do to you, as long as your replacement is either the same or next model up from the originally bought one. Take it on the chin and move on, luckily you won't have to deal with that individual again.

If you haven't already, think about adding some sort of disclaimer or similar to the bottom of your adds stating conditions of replacement/refunds and damages. Also stating who pays for the postage back to you.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you both for your help - it is very much appreciated.


----------



## asa_22 (Oct 12, 2006)

write the bloke an email telling him you will take him to court if he keeps sending emails around 
you cant just go slandering other buisnesses without good reason. Be professonal about it but be stern find out the exact problem but if he keeps being aggresive dont help him out at all.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you asa_22


----------



## munkee (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd say pics to prove damage as said already.

I would have a look at his feedback to see if he has recieved negative feedback from other sellers. There is a very small group of people on ebay who do threaten and harass people to try and get their money back or get another item for free. He may be doing this to others as well.

If he can't prove to you it is wrecked/damaged then should you have to fork out your money to compensate a buyer who is being aggressive and threatening? If he leaves bad feedback then you can in turn leave negative feedback on his account to place your side of the arguement (abusive buyer could not provide evidence of damage etc....). The buyers I have looked at who have had bad feedback from those people I then peruse the one who gave the feedback and if they have a worse rating then the seller I tend to believe the seller. 

Time will tell either way.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 12, 2006)

Keep print-outs with dates of all your correspondance with him in case you have to prove anything. It's called defamation when he is bad-mouthing you, but it is very difficult to prove unless you have wriiten/recorded proof and even then he could say someone else had access to his email. Maybe just get some advice from a lawyer...
Kenz


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 12, 2006)

I would also inform Ebay that this guy is threatening you... This is a contravention of ebay rules


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for all your advice - I have offered to replace the enclosures and asked him to send them back - he keeps sending email saying he's going to the ATO etc and he won't send back the other enclosures till I send him the replacements.
I have seen the photos and it looks very much like he has hit the light holders with a hammer.


----------



## gillsy (Oct 12, 2006)

He can't go to the ATO, unless your a registered business from my understanding.

As for emails, get his email address and if it is a isp email report him.

Email eBay, and advised YOU have offered to replace the unit on return of the damaged one.

But honestly one bad rap on eBay isn't a big deal if you have so many good ones. 

I wouldn't worry to much. Just make sure you keep all correspondance both ways.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks again everyone your all wonderful,
I must ad - the enclosures where sold as a email enquiry but because I sell enclosures on eBay aswell as other web sites he has targeted this site to get at me. 
Secondly he has said that he will hit every herp web site to try and stop people from buying my enclosures.


----------



## gillsy (Oct 12, 2006)

People generally see right through it.

I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Has he made any verbal or physical threats aimed directly at you? If this is the case go to your nearest Police station and report it. 

I would even think about getting an intervention (or restraining order) against him. If he breaks them by contacting you, either by phone, fax, e-mail or normal post then he can be in strife.

Photo's as everyone has stated are vital for compiling evidence against him to support yourself.
Is it possible that the damage was done by the carrier who shipped the item? If so would there be any insurance cover?

If you have seen the damage is it possible that the person who attempted to assemble the enclosure is the person responsible for damaging it through being an idiot with simple house hold tools?

As other people have stated contact e-bay, transport compnay and any other thrid parties involved.


If he contacts you again tell him unless he's civil he will end up in court for harrassment, slander (defamation etc etc).

Finally I would contact any other people who you have sold enclosures to and ask them if they would be willing to write a short statement re: your enclosures. The way they were packaged and arrived, the finished product and there overall thoughts (i.e. were they happy etc).

Good luck. One final thing - Are they a member of this site that you are aware of?


----------



## gillsy (Oct 12, 2006)

Intervention orders are extremely hard to get, 

They're even hard to get for when physical attacks have actually happened. I friend has an abusive ex boyfriend.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Not really*

If the proper procedure is followed and the person who seeks the order attends court and explains in full then it should be granted. There would be no reason why this person should need to make contact and there for you would find the order would be granted.

In saying that they are not worth the money used to print them. I have seen many a case when intervention orders have been broken and this is usually when the ???? hits the fan.


----------



## snakeeyes (Oct 13, 2006)

i was getting threatening emails from a seller on ebay, i sent the emails that he sent me to ebay and they said they couldnt do anything as it was sent to my personal email address, not to ebay or something along those lines, i paid for an item and to this day have still not received it and he left feedback saying i was a scammer so i had to block his emails and the feedback could not be taken off


----------



## falconboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I haven't read every word of every post here so it might have been mentioned, but mate, don't worry about this nutcase, the simple fact is that if you have so many great customers and so few unhappy ones (and I believe you don't have too many unhappy ones), then any threats to 'close you down' etc won't work. Its just scaremongering in an attempt to get you to give him what he wants. 

Don't let him win. 

Good luck.

PS. Been looking at your enclosures for my bluey, so might get in touch - not sure what size I would need for a pair of full sized blueys


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks so much
falconboy yes your right i know - 900 x 600 x 500 should do the job.
And I will look after you and anyone who is part of this great site out on price.

Thank you all.
Darryn


----------



## Darkon (Oct 13, 2006)

what a jerk


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 13, 2006)

Darkon said:


> what a jerk



Me or him:cry:


----------



## Mayo (Oct 13, 2006)

He is just trying to intimidate you don't even worry about him. As has been mentioned get a few happy customers to send in some responses about how happy they are with the product and you shouldn't have any problems. Probably just trying to scam free stuff as many people do these days.


----------



## Destiny (Oct 13, 2006)

hey mate , I wont be like him but i bought a 3 ft off you with two ceramic light fittings but after 1 week one light stopped working , i should have called but thought bad luck must be wired wrong not sure any thoughts Anita


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 19, 2006)

*I'm the bad customer*

Hello, 
I am the person the creator (who from this point on will be referred to as Mr. P.) of this thread is refering to in this forum. I apologise for my late arrival but I have only just found out about this thread. Please allow me to respond to some of the statements the creator and others have written.

My first enqiry to Mr. P. regarding the construction and purchase of the enclosures was on the 6th. Aug 2006. After several email messages, we agreed that 3 enclosures 90x60x60cm with one fluoro, 2 x ceramic fittings and a thermostat would be constructed by Mr. P. at a cost of $960 plus $110 dollars freight (see email excerpt below.)

*Hi XXXX and David, (partners name xxx'd out as she is not involved)

Ok 3 enclosures (90 x 60 x 60 cm) with thermostats and two screw in lights fitted in each in cherry. = $320.00 each + freight flat pack $110.00

3 enclosures $960.00

+ Fright $110.00

Total $1070.00

Thanks,

Darryn

xxxxx land & lizard (xxx'd out to protect Mr. P's identity)*

A deal was struck and agreed upon on the 11th August 2006. I promptly deposited $1070 into Mr. P's bank account as this was a requirement of sale. Stated time of delivery was 7-10 days. 20 days later on the 1st. Sept, he emailed me and informed me my enclosures were ready but he was waiting on thermostats. On the 8th. Sept., he emailed me telling me the thermostats had arrived. 8 days later I emailed him and asked how the enclosures were going. He told me he had been down with the flu and this had caused a delay (a phone call or an email would have clarified the situation). On the 3rd. October - now almost two months have passed, so I called him on his mobile and left a message for him to call me back. It took several phone calls over the next couple of days before I eventually caught him on Oct 5th. When I asked him what how my enclosures were going, he said he had compter problems and could not respond to my email messages (I'm starting to see a trend here and interestingly, he was still trading on EBAY during this period). He stated he had sent them a while ago with Allied Express, but when I called them, they told me they could not provide me with information without a consignment note. I called Mr. P. again and after some discussion, he provided me with two consignment numbers. I called Allied Express again and was told there was no record of these consignment numbers in their database. The Newcastle branch (the branch Mr. P said he had sent them from) informed me that Mr. P. had just called them asking about freight cost to Alice Springs (just after I called him asking for the consignment number). Anyway, the next day I checked online and hey presto, the consignment numbers showed up (see below). Note the date of consignment.

*Consignment Information: C10718532
Scanning History

C10718532 
Scan Date	Location	Status	User ID	Driver Number 
05/10/2006 13:28:51	NEW	PMIN	CS682	682 
05/10/2006 13:28:51	NEW	PMIN	CS682	682 
05/10/2006 15:53:28	NEW	PMOUT	AG3822	AG3822 
05/10/2006 22:32:13	SYD	PMINNEW	AOE33475	001	* 

Several days later the enclosures showed up. Unfortunately, some of the light fittings were broken. I wasn't too phased about that - they can be replaced at a nominal cost. I was furious however when I took a tape measure to the enclosures and found they were 90x45x45cm instead of the 90x60x60cm as agreed upon(for those familiar with area and volume, this is almost 1/2 of the size I paid for). I was also angry about the material and quality of workmanship of the back panel. The thermostats were drilled into this material and it looks like a kitchen knife was used to elongate the holes to accomodate the wiring. A large snake could easily dislodge the thermostat or wiring from such material, therefore exposing live wires. My large pythons could push their way through the 1mm ply used. I called Mr. P. and told him of the mix up and he flipped me off and said he was not responsible. Suffice to say, things got quite heated with Mr. P. point blank refusing to compensate me and calling me a liar. I informed him - not threatened - that I would report him to the ATO for not declaring income generated from the enclosures. I then emailed him demanding he send the correct size enclosures and he responded saying my email (asking for restitution) was borderline harrassment and that I had "psychopathological" problems (quote). I suggested he contact the police about my alleged harrassment, but of course then he would have to inform the of the full story. I have not heard from the police and seriously doubt I ever will. Soon after I informed him I would report him to the ATO, he emailed me and told me to send the enclosures back to him. I informed him to send the correct enclosures to me and once I had received them I would then send the originals to him. He told me in no uncertain terms that he would not do this (remember I waited nearly 2 months for these ones to get to me). It should be pointed out that according to the Dept. of Consumer Affairs and Fair Trade, it is the responsibility of the seller to pay for incorrect goods to be sent back (please take note Mr. P.). 

I need to make this perfectly clear, it is the size of the enclosures sent which is the subject of this disagreement, not the broken light fittings. Mr. P. is using this as a platform to cry poor bugger me. He is not the victim here, judge for yourself from the links below.
Please also note to the person who would like to see my EBAY feedback. Email me at [email protected] and I will give my EBAY identity. I have a 100% rating from nearly 200 individual people and have been a member for over 5 years. Formulate an opinion based on my feedback, not on allegations by someone you have never heard of. I invite Mr. P. to reveal his EBAY identity and history for the scrutiny of persons reading this thread. I also invite anyone reading this thread to email me privately if they want any more information ([email protected]). 

Anyway, I've bored you enough with the background. Please note that I have sent these photos to Mr. P. and was informed that this was my fault. Here are photos of the enclosures. Please look at them and formulate an opinion based on fact, not hearsay.

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/spilota_variegata/100_0719.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/spilota_variegata/100_0718.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/spilota_variegata/100_0717.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/spilota_variegata/100_0716.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/spilota_variegata/100_0715.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/spilota_variegata/100_0714.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/spilota_variegata/100_0713.jpg

Destiny, please ask for an electricans report from Mr. P. I'm not suggesting anything, but if there is an electrical fire caused by faulty wiring and the wiring was done by someone other than a qualified electrician, you will not be able to make an insurance claim. This could potentially cost 10's of thousands of dollars and in the worst case scenario, someone could die.

As for the intervention order or AVO suggested by Shamous1, isn't wasting the police force's precious time illegal itself? I have not threatened Mr. P. any form of physical violence - I live 2000 kilometres away from him. I have only asked him to provide the goods I have paid for. Imagine if every business that did wrong slapped an AVO on the customer they have done wrong by. Imagine the next time you buy a used car and something goes wrong with it. You call the person to seek restitution and he informs you he is going to the police to issue an AVO against you. It is ludicrous to say the least. I wish Judge Judy was in Australia. It would be worth my $1070 to see what she has to say about this matter 

I'm sure I won't make too many friends, but I'm not here to make friends, just to provide you all with the other side of the story. I've been a herp collector for many years. I do not try to make any profit from my hobby. I collect snakes for my enjoyment and try to provide them with a safe and healthy environment. Putting them in sub-standard enclosures which could cost them their lives is something I would never do. Good on anyone out there who does make a profit from the sale of herps or enclosures. The only thing I expect from anyone, be they herp collectors or not, is honesty and integrity - evidently this is not the consensus of all.

Falconboy if you want some enclosures for your lizards, I have some here I could send you for a good price  

Mr. P. If this incident was indeed a mistake on your behalf, make good of yourself on this forum. It will show others that they can indeed trust buying your enclosures. The ball is in your court.

Sorry all for the length of this post.

Regards,
David 
[email protected]


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 19, 2006)

dont let him win!


----------



## Drakko (Oct 19, 2006)

*Cages*

Hi David, 
I note in your last post that you have some cages that would be suitable for lizards, I looking to get a Beardie & want to set myself up well in advance bofore getting one. If you could send me some info on the cages you have available to [email protected] that would be much appreciated.  

Cheers


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 19, 2006)

*Drakko*

Drakko, love your handle and your avatar. The enclosures I have are not available for sale. Sorry if I created confusion. I have a dry sense of humour and was trying to be smart - evidently in doing so I made a fool of myself  

Please read the whole thread and you will be able to work out what I am saying.

Thank you,

David


----------



## jessop (Oct 19, 2006)

hmmmmm, the plot thickens... it is good to finally hear both sides of the story. it does sound like Mr. P has some explaining to do. David, i hope you eventually get what you actually paid for  and the workmanship does look a little dodgey IMO


----------



## Drakko (Oct 19, 2006)

Too easy, 

Don't worry, your post didn't fail, your point was very well stated.

I _WAS_ thinking about getting one of Mr P's enclosure but now I'm not so sure. I might wait a see how it all pans out. 

Cheers


----------



## mertle (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry I had to eddit this reply, 

After seing the pics, there apears to be a problem.

I would not like those backings myself either, but hopefully you guys can sort it out amicably????


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 19, 2006)

*Mertle*

Mertle, evidently you have missed the point of my post. I do not expect the broken light fittings or back panels to be replaced. The wrong size enclosures were sent - the workmanship is another issue. 

Hypothetical: You buy a Commodore online. It is shipped to you after considerable delay, but to your dismay they send a Barina and the Barina has broken side mirrors.

Would you be happy if the car yard sent your replacement mirrors?

Regards,

David


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 19, 2006)

where is mr.p?
i want to see the reply, this is good stuff.
its like a movie with twists!


----------



## Rastass (Oct 19, 2006)

Does Mr P have an ABN? If not, that may well be fine. We are all allowed to have hobbies. But, it does make the legal side of things a bit different. Most fair trading laws talk about "in trade or commerce". If this is a private transaction, like buying a car privately, then those laws may not apply. So, we are now back to the common law of contract. And I dont know that that has been fulfilled. At best, it is partially fulfilled and there is certainly a right in equity for Mr Darwin Python to either be compensated for the smaller cages or be allowed to return them for a refund. And a partial refund would probably only be suitable if Mr Variegata had a use for those cages. After all, he may not have a use for teh Barina.

In terms of the workmanship, well, that would probably need the fair trading laws to be invoked.

As for the electrician thing. Well, that is a sleeping bear. If Mr P is selling electrical items that one day may turn out faulty then he needs to be aware that he has personal liability for any damage. I saw a case fo a plumber in Brisbane sued in the 2000's from a cracked concrete path he layed in 1983. And he had to pay. To assist, there are people out there now who certify electrical items. Any workplace in NSW would be aware of this as we are required to get all out electrical items certified by these people.

I think that Puglsy and BobtheFish on this site are both lawyers. Maybe they could explain how these issues are to be resolved.


----------



## Mayo (Oct 19, 2006)

The other thing is you knowingly bought enclosures from a seller that you know was not declaring income generated from the enclosures. You would also have something to answer for. Just thought I'd put that in so you didn't make that mistake. There is a fine line on these matters but I do want to see a response from Mr P at this point to see what he has to say in his own defence. I apoligise for my earlier comments.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 19, 2006)

2 sides to every story 
I just love how every1 forms an opinion after only hearing 1 side lol.

This is why I get so irritated when members slander a person who is not a member here able to defend themselves or give their side of events


----------



## Mayo (Oct 19, 2006)

We can only judge on the given evidance.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just to confirm (and this has nothing to do with the disagreement between the parties).

There is no suggestion in anything explained here that the seller is doing anything wrong by Australian Tax Laws. We can all have hobbies and can make money from them. A person who breeds 20 GTP's and sells them for $100k may still not have to pay tax.

So lets leave that part (only) out of this.

As for the rest, well most has been explained quite adequately so far.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Not a member?????????/*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> 2 sides to every story
> I just love how every1 forms an opinion after only hearing 1 side lol.
> 
> This is why I get so irritated when members slander a person who is not a member here able to defend themselves or give their side of events



Are you sure they are not a member and there for aware of this thread and are monitoring the situation?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 19, 2006)

In this case both parties are members and both have put forth their cases.
But alot of members did have a fair bit to say about the buyer before actually viewing the facts from both sides (the buyer only recently joined in order to defend himself from the slander of the seller) and in this case the seller is infact in the wrong.

Anyway all I was saying is that members should get both sides of a story before forming any judgement. My statement about non members able to defend themselves was generalised and was not directed at anyone specifically. (although Ray Hoser would be a perfect example) lol


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 20, 2006)

Auzlizardking said:


> Thank you so much for all your advice - I have offered to replace the enclosures and asked him to send them back - he keeps sending email saying he's going to the ATO etc and he won't send back the other enclosures till I send him the replacements.
> I have seen the photos and it looks very much like he has hit the light holders with a hammer.



ooooo I had written something else before i read his post..now Im not too sure what i think. but as long as animals arent being hurt..i guess it doesnt matter.

hope you guys sort it out!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 20, 2006)

I am not going to bore the readers of this forum with lengthy debates as this person has done, but I will say that he is a liar and troublemaker of the first degree. The photos he has posted show a damaged light fitting - it was not damaged when it left here and it was packed adequately. The notches were to allow for flat-packing and were to enable easy assembly - these would be covered by the wood once assembled and are perfectly safe. There is absolutely no safety issue with the enclosures and I have many customers who are more than happy with theirs. *No animal or person has ever been harmed as a result of my work and I believe it is defamatory for this to be suggested*. David needs to get his facts straight. He does in fact, need to return the items himself if he wishes them to be replaced, which I will quite happily do only because there was some confusion over the size. Also, it is the customer's responsibility to purchase insurance and it would be sensible when buying goods from such a distance away. 
*The bottom line is - I have not done anything wrong and I have been seriously threatened, harrassed and abused by this person. The only reason he posted his 'story' was to try to spitefully damage my credibility because he knows I am right and he is wrong. *


----------



## freddy (Oct 20, 2006)

well i stand by AuzLizardKing, 
all that other guy shows is a cracked light fitting and a size mistake>> whoop de do .
ALK has stated that he will replace the items due to a miss understanding, why it needs to be dragged out like this i dont know:? 

I have in fact been recommended to this seller by a few differant people i just dont have spare $$$ for more enclosures atm.

Dont judge this guy by one person i can guarentee you he has plenty of people with great recommendations.


this is all JMPO


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 20, 2006)

I have bought enclosures from Auzlizardking & so have many of my customers with no bad reports.

Cheers


----------



## lacemonitor (Oct 20, 2006)

This situation had to of been realised from day one of advertising that the fact there had to come a time where a customer wasnt happy with the product or something to go wrong. I applaud ALK for offering his services in building enclosures but the wat i see it is that this thread has started as a seller asking simple advice to a bad situation and has now ended up in he said she said school yard tantics with a heap of fence sitters poking and prodding. 

the way i see is it *you win some you lose some* and this can be said for both parties.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 20, 2006)

*Alk*

Mr. P. the photos actually show several broken light fittings, but once again you try to push the light fittings into the picture to cloud the issue. I don't give a damn about them, as I said they are easily replaced.

As to the slots, they would not be covered when the enclosures are assembled. 5cm slots cannot be covered by 1cm melamine, but once again you are trying to cloud the issue. 

You claim I broke the light fittings. Be a man and admit you did not pack them sufficiently. It is clearly obvious by the evidence I have put forward that you packed and shipped them in a big rush. You had been caught out saying you had sent them when you had not. If I make a mistake, I am man enough to admit it. Are you a man???

As to no animals ever being hurt, this is only because I chose to inform you of your "mix up." If I constructed the enclosures as sent, I am sure there would have been animals injured and most likely dead. 

Now back to the crux of the matter, the size of the enclosures. You stuffed up, not me. Show your integrity by sending me the correct enclosures. When you have done this, I will send you the ones you have sent. You have not demonstrated trust or integrity as yet. I had to wait 2 months for you to send the wrong ones, how many more months would I have to wait for you to send replacements? Remember, I have already paid you over $1000 and you still have not provided me with the goods you promised.

As to insurance. What you are saying to me is "I'm not a trustworthy person, so I advise you to get insurance as I fully intend to rip you off." If I had dealt with an honourable person, I would not need insurance. 

Why would I want to damage your credibility? I dont even know you.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 20, 2006)

*Alk*

I just thought of a solution that would show viewers of this thread who is really the bad guy. You construct my replacement enclosures, submitting photos of progress (and dimensions). When you are ready to send them, contact me throught this forum. We will then both send the enclousures to each other at the same time. We will provide the tracking numbers to viewers of this forum so they can track their progress. This way there can be no deceipt.

Are you man enough to agree to these rules. I throw the challenge your way. Are you going to prove you are the good guy or hide behind words??

I've got nothing to hide - never have and never will.

David
[email protected]


----------



## caffiend (Oct 20, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> As to insurance. What you are saying to me is "I'm not a trustworthy person, so I advise you to get insurance as I fully intend to rip you off." If I had dealt with an honourable person, I would not need insurance.


 
I think the original insurance reference refers to postal / shipping insurance, to cover transit damage. Those of us who have done alot of online trading are very familiar with it and shoddy handling by carriers. The onus is USUALLY on the buyer to purchase additional shipping insurance and the seller will USUALLY give the buyer the choice of cheaper uninsured shipping at own risk or purchasing insurance. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong on this, it's just an opinion, I am not privy to any first hand facts of the matter at hand, only hearsay.

I wish you both well with resolution of this matter

Cat


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2006)

No1 has ever said ALL ALK's enclosures are shoddy, no1 has defamed his credibility or workmanship. BUT in this situation the enclosures are infact smaller than the estimated quote given to the buyer. The light fittings & thin walled rear board is another issue & 1 the buyer obviously is not too concerned about. IMO the seller should be responsible for the excess postage. Why should the buyer pay the extra $110 to return the faulty goods & recieve an exchange due to the sellers mistakes? I think the best way to sort this out would be for the seller to refund $110 to the buyer so that he can return the items (at the sellers cost) and an exchange made from there.

EDIT:
Just read the buyers reply & think thats a great idea. Also the forum get to spectate the proceeds of the transaction and both parties are responsible for 1/2 postage costs


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 20, 2006)

"The bottom line is - I have not done anything wrong"


yes you have!
you made the wrong size enclosure!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 20, 2006)

*Whiteyluvsrum*

I wish I could have said as plainly as you. You hit the nail right on the head. 8)

Regards,

David...


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 20, 2006)

caffiend said:


> I think the original insurance reference refers to postal / shipping insurance, to cover transit damage. Those of us who have done alot of online trading are very familiar with it and shoddy handling by carriers. The onus is USUALLY on the buyer to purchase additional shipping insurance and the seller will USUALLY give the buyer the choice of cheaper uninsured shipping at own risk or purchasing insurance.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong on this, it's just an opinion, I am not privy to any first hand facts of the matter at hand, only hearsay.
> 
> ...



I admit Mr. P did not deliberately break the light fittings. They were clearly broken in transit. Mr. P. had no reason to send me broken fittings. Packing them between planks of wood without polystyrene spacers could also have contributed, but I am no expert, Mr. P. has obviously more experience in this regard and if he thought packing the light fittings this way was sufficient, who am I to argue.

Insurance would only cover me for breakage, not compensation for the incorrect goods. I have purchased many hundreds of items over the internet. Thus far, this is the only problem I have ever encountered. Statistically, the internet is a safe vehicle to purchase goods. Unfortunately the sheer distances goods are shipped allow some less reputable businesses - be they registered or not - to take advantage of some.

Thank you for your input.

Regards,

David 
[email protected]


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Sort it out*

I think David's way of sorting it out is seems pretty fair. This way it will be transparent for all to see. At the end of the day a satisfactory outcome is what, I believe, we would all like to see.

Everyone can become frustrated when things don't go their way. I know I do.

At the end of the day the wrong size enclosures were sent. Whether or not one person pays the postage or they go halvies is for them to sort. I do however think that Insurance is vitakl for expensive items. I now work in the Airline industry and the amount of freight that we see on a daily basis can be very easily damaged at any stage of the transit process.

Hope you guys sort this out as it is no good for anyone.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 20, 2006)

Well if sarcasm is the lowest form of wit I guess spilota variegata is right down there. Talk about clouding the issue!!!! I may have to remind him that I offered to replace the items_ if_ the others were returned - can you walk into a shop and demand a replacement if you don't return the original item first? The main concern here is the fact that this individual abused and threatened me (and my partner who is not involved) - These are his exact words as he wrote them in bold red type) "[COLOR="Red]*Do Not Underestimate Me*COLOR] and then - "you have ripped me off and I will ensure you do not trade again. And the litany of abuse went on from threatening to call the police when the enclosures were running late to threatening my poor wife with ruin as well if she was involved!!!!! VS charged in with his threats before any rational discussion could take place. The size issue was an honest mistake after the customer stuffed around and changed his mind repeatedly. I have not (thank you whiteyluvsrum) done anything _intentionally _wrong and I would have been happy to rectify the situation if this clown hadn't been such a total a****le. Anyone that goes around screaming (in red) "Do not underestimate me" has issues - big time.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2006)

He has made a civil suggestion to return the goods at the same time you replace them. I think that is a fair compromise. So why not take him up on his offer? It's your business/hobby whatever you want to call it at stake here not his, so you have far more to lose than he does. He has photographic evidence to back his case while all you have is your word, and atm your word isn't looking so good after all of this now is it? Redeem yourself & show others that your word IS your bond and it was simply an honest mistake that is easily sorted out  

I don't know either of you guys so I have an un-biased opinion on the subject. I am simply a bystander reading the information posted and that information is based on pics that he posted and hearsay that you have relayed. I don't know if the threats etc are true but I do know he is being fair in his posts. I suggest you do yourself a favour and PM the guy, have a civil convo and come to an agreement. Otherwise the way things are looking atm you won't be making too many sales in the future. JMO & friendly advice!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 20, 2006)

*Alk*

Mr. P. Be very careful what you say. I have backed up all my statements with evidence. It is obvious to me, and I am sure it is becoming a lot more obvious to others that I am not the bad guy here. I have never threatened your wife, yourself or any other person for that matter. The only conversation I have had with your wife was brief asking her to pass on I had called. You are starting to cross the line of legality and you are doing it in a public forum. Who is the person coming out with "guns blazing" as you put it. I have tried to be civil, please reciprocate in kind.

Regards,

David
[email protected]


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 20, 2006)

*Message to all.*

I wish to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you for your valuable - and at times entertaining - opinions. I feel I have said all I need. I don't want to lower the standard of this forum to something resembling a school yard mud slinging match.

I am certain Mr. P. is quite capable of making quality enclosures and probably has some satisfied customers. I am not a cabinet maker or carpenter and as such, cannot give an informed opinion.

I would like to especially thank the moderator and administrator of this forum for allowing me to post my argument.

I certainly do not wish Mr. P. to go out of business because of this isolated incident. I have already written these enclosures off and seriously doubt if there will ever be a resolution to this incident. Should Mr. P. decide to step up to the plate and right the wrong, good on him - I applaude his integrity. If not, I will not lose any sleep.

Thank you all for your time. I can be contacted at [email protected] should anyone wish to correspond.

I have been an avid reptile enthusiast all my life. When I was younger and more volatile, this sort of thing would have enfuriated me and eaten at me. Now it is nothing more than a slight aggrivation - a learning experience.

Regards,

David


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok David here's my back up.

From: "Tara and David" <[email protected]
Reply-To: "Tara and David" <[email protected]
To: "Darryn 

Subject: Re: freight cost query
Date: Wed, 11 Oct 2006 21:43:35 +0930
Darryn,

You have a real nerve. After making me wait for almost 2 months for my enclosures, you send me 3 that are only 90x45x45cm. I specifically asked for 90x60x60cm enclosures and you agreed to make and send me enclosures that size. Also, the light fittings you sent were all smashed due to poor packing and the backing was so thin that the electrical cable had torn through 2 of them. You have ripped me off and unless you rectify this problem I will ensure you do not trade again. The enclosures you sent had a total volume of 182.25 cubic metres. 90x60x60cm enclosures have a total volume of 324 cubic metres. This means you sold me nearly half of what I paid for as well as being unsuitable for snakes. You cannot use 1 mm ply for a backing for a enclosure, my big python could easily push its way through it.

I will give you one day to respond to this email with a suitable resolution. If you do not, I ensure you, I will prevent you from selling anything on the internet again. I will inform every herp in Australia of our dealings and I will provide them with all of your details. I will also make sure anyone who bids on your enclosures on EBAY will be informed of your shady dealings. You will not be able to get me for defamation as this can only be done if I lie about you. I will be totally honest and provide photographic evidence of my reportings. Do not underestimate me.

I have pasted the correspondence between us about the size of the enclosures. 

I will send this email to three of your email addresses to make sure you get it. 


Reply:

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Darryn 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2006 8:04 AM
Subject: Re: freight cost query

David,
Frist can you send me pics to confirm damage? I will replace the enclosure, send the old one back first and I'll replace it when I have the damaged one in your possesion. You will have to pay for postage back to me.
Darryn

From David:

From: "Tara and David" 
Reply-To: "Tara and David" 
To: "Darryn 
Subject: Re: freight cost query
Date: Thu, 12 Oct 2006 09:17:05 +0930
Darryn,

I'll send you photos but I will not - repeat will not - send the others back to you until I get replacements. I do not have to pay for your criminal activities. You deliberately sent me enclosures much smaller than I ordered. I have no psychological problems, I just do not like being lied to and ripped off. I am a victim of crime and you are the perpetrator. You agreed to provide me with 3 x 90x60x60cm enclosures. I have complete documentation to substantiate my claim. I'm not going to waste my energy continually bouncing emails off you . You will replace my enclosures at your expense. I will be calling the ATO at midday if you do not resolve this issue to my satsifatction. 

David.

From: Darryn 
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, October 12, 2006 9:33 AM
Subject: Re: freight cost query

David,
''AS I SAID '' 
That’s all I am ask to do.
Please go to the ATO that’s ok with me 
Do what ever you want to do I have offered to fix the problem.
The enclosure you got where what you paid for you where not charged any more.
I will happily replace the enclosure but you must return them first. I will cover the cost of return freight.
That’s all I can do.
First can you send me pics to confirm damage? I will replace the enclosure, send the old one back first and I'll replace it when I have the damaged one in your possesion. You will have to pay for postage back to me. 
Darryn

From: "Tara and David" 
Reply-To: "Tara and David" 
To: "Darryn 
Subject: Re: freight cost query
Date: Thu, 12 Oct 2006 10:28:20 +0930
Darryn,

You amaze me. I am not asking you to fix the broken enclosures, I am telling you you have to replace the enclosures with the size I paid for. You agreed on a price for 3 enclosures 90x60x60cm. You cannot just decide to send me smaller enclosures at your whim. I have your emails which constitue as a legally binding contract. Do you need me to draw you pictures? 

I will not send the enclosures back to you unitl you send replacements. It took you 2 months to send me these, do you think I am stupid enough to send you anything at my cost and wait for you to send something back. You have broken the law. Just admit you are at fault and stop stuffing me around.

As to calling the ATO, thank you for your blessing. They will be informed of your dealings on the internet, petlink and with xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxx xxxxxxx shop. I will provide them with your ebay identities (yes all of them), your bank account details and all the email addresses you operate under. The ATO has the power to access you bank account details without your consent as well as get all you business dealings with EBAY. *I also hope you have not implicated your partner as the ATO will also investigate her.* 
I have enclosed photos of some of the damage to the enclosures.

David.

Date: Thu, 12 Oct 2006 09:17:05 +0930
Darryn,

I'll send you photos but I will not - repeat will not - send the others back to you until I get replacements. I do not have to pay for your criminal activities. You deliberately sent me enclosures much smaller than I ordered. I have no psychological problems, I just do not like being lied to and ripped off. I am a victim of crime and you are the perpetrator. You agreed to provide me with 3 x 90x60x60cm enclosures. I have complete documentation to substantiate my claim. I'm not going to waste my energy continually bouncing emails off you . You will replace my enclosures at your expense. I will be calling the ATO at midday if you do not resolve this issue to my satsifatction. 

David.


Well I guess i'm not trying to work this out am I David?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 20, 2006)

*Alk*

I see you are quite versed in editing the text in emails. Sure about 50% of the text in the email attachements are indeed mine, the other 50% has been edited by yourself. Please also include previous correspondence. 

Also, if you are so adamant about replacing the enclosures, make good of your word and do it. You have just proven that you had photos of the enclosures prior to your post and that you also said I got what I paid for. Please if you are going to edit my emails, do so in a credible manner.



Regards,

David 
[email protected]


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 20, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> Mr. P. Be very careful what you say. I have backed up all my statements with evidence. It is obvious to me, and I am sure it is becoming a lot more obvious to others that I am not the bad guy here. I have never threatened your wife, yourself or any other person for that matter. The only conversation I have had with your wife was brief asking her to pass on I had called. You are starting to cross the line of legality and you are doing it in a public forum. Who is the person coming out with "guns blazing" as you put it. I have tried to be civil, please reciprocate in kind.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...



Is David now denying he wrote these emails? They are undeniable threats and abuse. End of story. I've wasted enough time on this nonsense. .He is a very clever troublemaker who can lie very convincingly while completely ignoring the proof right in front of him. *Thank you to those people who were able to see the truth and support me*


----------



## DrOsteo (Oct 20, 2006)

Im not taking sides at all, however if you admit that you got the sizes wrong and he should have been sent the 60 cm ones, could you not just send him the correct ones and have the other ones sent back to you at the same time?

On the flip side, i do not endorse abbusive or threatening emails of any sort and especially not to someones partner who obviously has nothing to do with the transaction.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 20, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> I see you are quite versed in editing the text in emails. Sure about 50% of the text in the email attachements are indeed mine, the other 50% has been edited by yourself. Please also include previous correspondence.
> 
> Also, if you are so adamant about replacing the enclosures, make good of your word and do it. You have just proven that you had photos of the enclosures prior to your post and that you also said I got what I paid for. Please if you are going to edit my emails, do so in a credible manner.
> 
> ...



The emails were cut and pasted exactly as I received them - nothing has been "edited". Why don't YOU be a man and admit you have an irrational anger problem and are very devious to boot!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 20, 2006)

someone pass the popcorn please!!.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 20, 2006)

Somebody hurry up and stab somebody..


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 20, 2006)

But seriously, why don't you guys just settle this like men... let your wives fight it out in a jelly wrestling match!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 20, 2006)

wearing bikinis.!!!!!!!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Im running out of rum cans  , I would really hate to be a judge, this sucks big time, how do you work out who to believe??. Im not taking any sides here but i like the idea of sending them at the same time with everything posted on here to see that its done is a good idea, I hope you guys work this out before i get too drunk :lol:

Good luck to both


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 20, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> wearing bikinis.!!!!!!!



Well i was thinking nude, but either way i'm happy.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Evidence*

In previous posts I believe that I may have mentiojed evidence (photo's etc).

The only evidence that would stand up in a court of law here is the admittance of supplying undersized enclosures in an open public forum and also photo graphic evidence to support MS.

Cut and pasting of past e-mails does not stand up. They can be doctored. The originals can only be used in a court of law if they are accessed on line from the account holders original e-mail.

This is getting way to serious and there is a fair amount of here say.

Come on guys settle it but if you don't I'd like tickets to the jelly wrestling match.:lol:


----------



## 6ftPython (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with Ture and Mr, Jelly wrestling match for sure. You could even host it on a site where you have to pay to watch, that way you will both get compensated also....


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 20, 2006)

pmsl


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 20, 2006)

i like bikinis.


----------



## 6ftPython (Oct 20, 2006)

sorry. pmsl??? Please explain


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 20, 2006)

6ftPython said:


> sorry. pmsl??? Please explain


 

P myself laughing :lol:


----------



## 6ftPython (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah thanks Snakes, after you pick youself up off the floor, perhps you could share the joke...


----------



## Auzlizardking (Oct 20, 2006)

Pi... myself laughing
It is getting to be a great joke.. I agree.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 20, 2006)

6ftPython said:


> Yeah thanks Snakes, after you pick youself up off the floor, perhps you could share the joke...


 
MMMMM naked chicks and jelly wrestling:lol:


----------



## 6ftPython (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, Sorry snakes, i thought you were "pmsl" at me asking what "pmsl" ment.

well everyone can ptsl at me (themselves)

Thanks for clearing that up Auz


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> I just thought of a solution that would show viewers of this thread who is really the bad guy. You construct my replacement enclosures, submitting photos of progress (and dimensions). When you are ready to send them, contact me throught this forum. We will then both send the enclousures to each other at the same time. We will provide the tracking numbers to viewers of this forum so they can track their progress. This way there can be no deceipt.
> 
> Are you man enough to agree to these rules. I throw the challenge your way. Are you going to prove you are the good guy or hide behind words??
> 
> ...



Being as you started this thread What do you think? then I think that the above solution should be the way to go.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 20, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> MMMMM naked chicks and jelly wrestling:lol:



sweet dreams tonight


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lucas said:


> sweet dreams tonight


 
:lol: :lol: im allready asleep


----------



## krusty (Oct 20, 2006)

if pepole want to take this persons word for it then thats there bad luck.
keep on selling mate.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken enclosures, photos, your right he's wrong. How on earth did it get to jelly wrestling? Great turning point though.


----------



## jkrakka (Oct 20, 2006)

what is the guys name and is he a member of this site


----------



## falconboy (Oct 21, 2006)

Bloomin hell guys - Auzlizardking - I really don't think spilota_variegata really cares about the light fittings or ultra thin backing at this stage - he just wants the size he paid for. Do the right thing - send him the correct enclosures and I am confident he will send the old ones back (won't you spilota_variegata???) 

Afterall, it does look to me like the main issue is being the wrong size. Ultimately, spilota_variegata isn't happy with the build quality either but sounds willing to accept the right size enclosures (spilota_variegata maybe you can do a few changes yourself to make them suitable (or sell them to me for a 1/4 price for cheap blue tongue enclosures )

Be a man, do the right thing and settle this the right way. 

Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 21, 2006)

David replied in one of those pasted emails (way back on page 4) that " I have no psychological problems" yet as far as I can see there was never any mention of psyschological problems in any of the earlier emails pasted here.That would suggest to me that someone is being manipulative.


----------



## Hornet_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

This is better than Home and Away. What I dont understand is Why should David have to cover the cost of sending back products that have been made incorrectly? What I could see in the emails (the parts not edited) showed more frustration than anything else IMO.


----------



## moose (Oct 21, 2006)

Im New around here, so anything i say is only going to be taken with a grain of salt.

Here it is - 
1- Wrong Enclosures The main issues obviously
2- Someone is obviously not telling the truth
3-There was an offer made to resolve the issue, where all parties win

So get to it, Solve the issue so we can get to the jelly Wrestling!

Good Luck!

p.s. , Until this issue is resolved i do not think many people will want to trade with you on Ebay Auzlizardking ,knowing about this Unresolved History.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 21, 2006)

OK I think whats needed here is a leap of faith on both sides!

I believe if spilota_variegata sent back the enclosers to 
Auzlizardking, Auzlizardking would send him the correct size enclosers
back and probably in better nick too "light fittings etc"

I believe Auzlizardking probably did have supply problems and that there
was confusion over the size.

I also believe that spilota_variegata is and was very frustrated and may of said 
a few things that perhaps were a little nasty, mainly out of fear of being ripped off.

I think Auzlizardking should quickly make some more enclosers of the correct size and when they are ready to send, email spilota_variegata and tell him to send the old enclosers back.

when the old enclosers arrive back to Auzlizardking he can then send off the new enclosers to spilota_variegata. 

I do believe however that because there has been a little hurt on both sides, I think both parties should pay postage spilota_variegata pay the postage to send the old ones back and Auzlizardking to send the new enclosers to spilota_variegata..


soz for butting in =D

my 5c
mangoman


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 21, 2006)

*?*



Ramsayi said:


> David replied in one of those pasted emails (way back on page 4) that " I have no psychological problems" yet as far as I can see there was never any mention of psyschological problems in any of the earlier emails pasted here.That would suggest to me that someone is being manipulative.



There were also telephone conversations! How do you cut and paste one of those?
Anything that we have not heard straight from the horses mouth (so to speak) is here say. 50/50 postage and they both return the products. If they do not trust each other then maybe a thrid party could be involved, where as soon as one lot of enclosures is in the hands of couriers then the other one is also placed in the hands of couriers.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 21, 2006)

falconboy said:


> Be a man, do the right thing and settle this the right way.



It has nothing to do with "Being a man", it is about being honest and running a business with standards.

I can see both sides of the picture, even though I'm sure there is a whole lot being left out by both sides. It sounds very heated by both parties here. 

Therefore, the only resolution I can see is for you both to meet behind the bike sheds at 3:15.

1. No hair pulling.
2. No biting.
3. No scratching.
4. If it goes to ground stop and get back up.
5. No jumping in.
6. No kicking in the balls.
7. No eye gouging.

Or just maybe, you could both stop this petty crap and sort it out. 

Decide on a realistic return freight return time, Spilota, send the wrong enclosures back and Aussielizardking can send you the correct ones or refund your money.

It is so unbelievably simple. It doesn't warrant 88 posts of name calling and attempting to destroy reputations.

Are we adults or school children here?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 21, 2006)

IMO the correct sized enclosures need to be supplied, the seller has admitted he made a mistake over the size, the right thing to do for anyone in bussiness is to supply what was ordered in the first place.
mangoman has the idea,the seller should make them and when they are made- do a swap.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 21, 2006)

This really has gone beyond what it should have


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Yes*



Lucas said:


> This really has gone beyond what it should have



Lucas, "You receive the quote of the year award".


----------



## Lucas (Oct 21, 2006)

Lucas said:


> It has nothing to do with "Being a man", it is about being honest and running a business with standards.
> 
> I can see both sides of the picture, even though I'm sure there is a whole lot being left out by both sides. It sounds very heated by both parties here.
> 
> ...



I still stand by this


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 21, 2006)

Ramsayi said:


> David replied in one of those pasted emails (way back on page 4) that " I have no psychological problems" yet as far as I can see there was never any mention of psyschological problems in any of the earlier emails pasted here.That would suggest to me that someone is being manipulative.



I hate to do this as I said my last post would be my last, but I had to reply to Ramsayi. I've cut and paste this from my last correspondense with Mr. P.

I have never claimed to be a saint and yes there is a tone of aggression in my correspondense in my email. There had been several heated phone calls prior to this email. Mr. P. had point refused to exchange the enclosures during these telcons and stated the damage was my fault. The only time he offered to send them back was after I told him I would report him to the taxation office for not reporting his income. Yes I did say this, I'm man enough to admit that. 

This will be my last post to this forum, unless it to respond to Mr. P. telling me my enclosures are being built and being sent. I suggested an amicable compromise, one that could be followed and scrutinised by forum participants. Please note, I have not tried to hide the "threats" made by myself. 


_*David, 

Your email is crossing the line of harrassment and is threatening harm, which I should point out is illegal.Your ranting is clearly indicative of some psychopathological illness. If there are any broken parts I am well aware you broke them yourself. I have many very happy and loyal customers all over Australia who will testify to my good nature and fair dealings. I will be taking a copy of your threatening email to the police - I will not tolerate this kind of nonsense I can assure you. Get some help. *_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "XXXX and David" _(my partners name xxx'd out)_Reply-To: "XXXX and David" <XXXXX> 
To: "Darryn " <XXXXX>
CC: <XXXXX>, <XXXXX>
Subject: Re: freight cost query
Date: Wed, 11 Oct 2006 21:43:35 +0930


Darryn,

You have a real nerve. After making me wait for almost 2 months for my enclosures, you send me 3 that are only 90x45x45cm. I specifically asked for 90x60x60cm enclosures and you agreed to make and send me enclosures that size. Also, the light fittings you sent were all smashed due to poor packing and the backing was so thin that the electrical cable had torn through 2 of them. You have ripped me off and unless you rectify this problem I will ensure you do not trade again. The enclosures you sent had a total volume of 182.25 cubic metres. 90x60x60cm enclosures have a total volume of 324 cubic metres. This means you sold me nearly half of what I paid for as well as being unsuitable for snakes. You cannot use 1 mm ply for a backing for a enclosure, my big python could easily push its way through it.

Please respond to this email with a suitable resolution. If you do not, I ensure you, I will prevent you from selling anything on the internet again. You will not be able to get me for defamation as this can only be done if I lie about you. I will be totally honest and provide photographic evidence of my reportings. Do not underestimate me.

I have pasted the correspondence between us about the size of the enclosures. 

I will send this email to three of your email addresses to make sure you get it. 

Regards,

David XXXXXXX (surname xxx'd out)


----------

